# Sons of Tawa



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

*Grand Company.*



















*First Company.*
First Captain Isi.











*Second Company.*











*Fourth Company.*
Honourable Kawacatoose. Venerable Ituha. Honourable Goyathlay.
"Lean Man". "Sturdy Oak". "One Who Yawns".


















*Nineteenth Company.*
Squad Mikasi.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking good so far, mate, think you could get some more depth to the models though by applying a wash to the legs and arms, maybe a very light application of nuln oil to accentuate the armour plating details.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What Boc'ers said, just running some nuln oil or really thinned out black paint into the recess will make everything ping a bit. I like the banner and the red face paint though mate, you don't see red as a tattoo color much.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking good. The face paint on the HQ model works well. I'd add to what the others said about the washes by suggesting a lighter highlight on the edges of the armour would really make it pop.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheers for the comments guys 
I'll try to pick up some Nuln Oil at WHW on Sunday and give that a blast 


EDIT: I have Badab Black. Is this the same wash? :blush:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

It took me a second to see the power sword in the tactical squad. That thing looks tough as nails!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

ntaw said:


> It took me a second to see the power sword in the tactical squad. That thing looks tough as nails!


Thank ye gladly :so_happy:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Tawa said:


> I have Badab Black. Is this the same wash?


Yep it's the same thing, Badab Black was before they did the paint line revamp


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Tawa said:


> I have Badab Black. Is this the same wash?


Yep it's the same thing, Badab Black was before they did the paint line revamp


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Boc said:


> Yep it's the same thing, Badab Black was before they did the paint line revamp


Awesome. Ta muchly :so_happy:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Good work there bro! Been a while since I've seen your Marines. Do you still have about 37000 points to badger through? :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> Good work there bro! Been a while since I've seen your Marines. Do you still have about 37000 points to badger through? :grin:


Cheers bro! :so_happy:

Yeah, that pts value looks about right :hang1:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Yeah, that pts value looks about right :hang1:


well, hey you are down roughly 300 of those points so far!

but still, excellent work on them...I assume that they are using the SW codex?

makes me feel about as happy trying to paint roughly 2k of orks...with no color scheme or anything...too many details...:suicide:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Fallen said:


> well, hey you are down roughly 300 of those points so far!
> 
> but still, excellent work on them...I assume that they are using the SW codex?
> 
> makes me feel about as happy trying to paint roughly 2k of orks...with no color scheme or anything...too many details...:suicide:


Cheers mate :so_happy:


Yes and no. I _basing_ them on the SW codex, but the squad builds are done in a way that they fit the vanilla codex as well.
It's more of a painting project to be honest but they may just hit the tables at some point


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Post 1,700 *fanfare!* :laugh:

Just redone the first two pics.
Added both Tech-Marines and the other Librarian. Also the second Tactical Squad, the Captain and the Command Squad.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

It's all looking very nice Tawa, can't wait to see more


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Insanity said:


> It's all looking very nice Tawa, can't wait to see more


Thank ye very glad 

The Captains cloak is - to be blunt - shite. However, I'm no sculptor and I did it myself so I'm pleased with it anyway 

More to follow in the morning I hope:
3 Dreadnoughts
1 Land Raider
3 Rhino APC's
1 Predator
2.5 Scout Squads


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Where'd you get the double sided chainsword in this squad?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

ntaw said:


> Where'd you get the double sided chainsword in this squad?


It's from the "Space Wolves Pack" box


----------



## RedInventor (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks great man, nice clean paint jobs


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

RedInventor said:


> Looks great man, nice clean paint jobs


Cheers :so_happy:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Two Terminator Squads and a Land Speeder are up


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bump!*

Two squads of Scouts, a Bike Squadron, and an Assault Squad posted


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

*Mega-Bump!*

Now I've got (limited) access to my own hard drive again, I've added the meanings of the names attached to the units that are completed.

I'll also be starting work on filling out that (mostly empty) fluff thread I started :so_happy:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice work, I have to say that your more recent stuff (like the terminators and the bikes) are definitely an improvement over the earlier stuff. They have considerably more depth which is always good. How come you've decided to paint some of the trim gold and some green? I'm guessing there's some kind of fluff-based reason here. But good work, keep going


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice work on the fenrisian guys! I love the power weapons effect! +rep for that


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

What's your chapter symbol? I may need to add some dead Sons of Tawa to some terrain pieces... :wink:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I like how smooth the paint looks on your vehicles. If you're using a brush, good job!

You have a bit of a mishmash of DA and SW heraldry going on, do you have a link to this fluff thread you are writing?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The paint is nice and neat, the only thing I could advise is a bit more detail on the faces and maybe a light highlight on the main hard edges of the armor.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

wombat_tree said:


> Nice work, I have to say that your more recent stuff (like the terminators and the bikes) are definitely an improvement over the earlier stuff. They have considerably more depth which is always good. How come you've decided to paint some of the trim gold and some green? I'm guessing there's some kind of fluff-based reason here. But good work, keep going


Cheers  The trim colours are just to differentiate between company and support bods. Originally they all had green trim as the Tech-marines etc are attached to that company, but I had a brain fart and went mental with the gold :laugh:



neferhet said:


> Nice work on the fenrisian guys! I love the power weapons effect! +rep for that


Thank ye gladly! :so_happy:



Deneris said:


> What's your chapter symbol? I may need to add some dead Sons of Tawa to some terrain pieces... :wink:


We may fall out over that comment Den :laugh: To be honest, I've not settled on anything yet. 



ntaw said:


> I like how smooth the paint looks on your vehicles. If you're using a brush, good job!
> 
> You have a bit of a mishmash of DA and SW heraldry going on, do you have a link to this fluff thread you are writing?


Cheers  It's all brush work 
Fluff with be forthcoming over the next week or two as I trawl through the stuff in the recovered folders 



djinn24 said:


> The paint is nice and neat, the only thing I could advise is a bit more detail on the faces and maybe a light highlight on the main hard edges of the armor.


Ta muchly  Any particular details?
I want to try my hand at tattoo's at some point


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Have shuffled the pictures about into appropriate company blocks.

Stuff that is yet to be re-based etc haven't been re-added to the thread


----------

